# Sticky  Hesston Knows Hay(Alfalfa) Video Series.



## Vol

This is a series of 5 short videos that have an outstanding collection of mowing, raking and baling tips for Alfalfa producers. The viewpoints are for producers in the Eastern and Western U.S. so it is very good general type information. You may disagree with some thoughts or ideas(some always do regardless), but as a whole, this is about as good a informational production as I can recall. This will be especially good for our new hay growers and so I am going to pin this information. The two speakers are pretty well considered the most knowledgeable in their fields. You might want to view this videos at full screen as the quality is very good.

Regards, Mike

https://myfarmlife.com/bale/hesston-knows-hay-video-series/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=feb_bale


----------

